# Siding Cement Block



## newrenovator (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi There,

I bought an older house and need to side part of it as it was constructed out of edcon block.  Can you tell me how to go about this?

Thank you
New   Renovator:


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2006)

Im not sure about the edcon block but if they are like the old common concrete cinder block then you would need to install wood strips that are at least one and one-half inches thick so the vinyl siding nail has enough wood to sink into. You might want to install insect screening at the bottom of the wood strips to keep varmits out from building nests. I know this not from experience but from reading building information. Maybe some of the more experienced members can be a little more detailed with an answer for you.
Good luck


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2006)

Im not sure of your specific application but I forgot to mention that you might want to consider installing some rigid foam board in between the furring strips.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello and Welcome Newrenovator:
I'm not familiar with the blocks you mentioned but I did put vinyl siding on a block house years ago. We drilled holes and used plastic anchors and screws. Every time I have tried to nail wooden nailers to a block or brick wall it seems that, by the time I get to the bottom of the strip with my nails the top has come loose again; it didn't matter what kind of nails I used. Another point is the block is a lifetime wall but wood strips on it would not be. By the way, the house we used the plastic anchors and screws on never lost a piece of siding to my knowledge.
Glenn


----------



## Bridgewater (Jul 26, 2006)

Every one here has the right point. I have done two block houses and used 1x3 with liquid nail and a ram set with the right load. To strong and you just split the 1 by.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Bob!

The Ramset or "shotgun" will fasten just about anything to concrete, or even steel. The friction of the nail penetrating the concrete creates enough heat to "reset" the concrete around it. If you are going to use 1x3s, that's the way I'd go also.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 26, 2006)

Like everyone said, use the ramset and shoot it.

Just make sure you have the right sized load or cartridge.Talk to the salesman. When using 1x3 remember that you will need 1 inch nails to nail the siding on. Unless you put some half inch styrofoam over everything first. That would be my choice. Then your nails will be 1 1/4 and you will have some more insulation on the wall.

Put the 1x3 up vertically 16 inch O/C. I don't think that was mentioned.

Have fun with your project.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 26, 2006)

Is this the right tool ?
http://www.ramset.com.au/public/Article/show.asp?ArticleID=1014&menuItemID=156&toplvlID=6&menuNo=0
Or would it be the frame master ?
I hope this is something a person can rent ???
Im not ready for this stage right now but like to plan ahead.
Im asking because I too will be considering the application of vinyl siding on concrete block. I was wanting to install rigid foam board between the furring strips. My thoughts was to cut a 4' x 8' sheet of rigid foam board in half (2' X 8') and butt it against the furring strip and the install another furring strip ect...thus having furring strips on 2' centers and the furring strips I though of was ripping a  treated 2 X 4 for the furring...too narrow ?
Sorry to take over the topic but it might also help newrenovator as well.
Thanks


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

That is a Ramset.
Fun tool.
Easy to find at rental centers.

Rip the foam board after you get the strips mounted. There is this thing called cummulative error, that builds up on you when you try to cut corners. Lay out the strips carefully and you will make the entire job easier, _especially_ if you are going to rip 1x4s or 2x4s. You will be surprised at the variable in the space between, if you rip the strips.


----------



## MTCquality (Jul 28, 2006)

As with any masonary application all of the above works, I like to use the morter joints to install my tapcons or molllys. It is alot easier on the drill and doesnt affect the rigidity of the block. A ramset is a great tool for basement framing and sill installation, but whoever said it is too much power is exactly right, especailly for this application. A 1x4 is a great fur but those 1 1/4 inch nails are hard on the fingers and the thumb. lol

On a side note a funny story about siding on cement---- An old man I know used to work for me and anytime a new construction job required flush wall angles on a non furred concrete foundation he would, drill his 3/16 hole and put a twig or small branch in the hole and break it off. Then he would use a roofing nail and hang the panel as usual. I am still leary of looking that way when i drive by those jobs, because the wind here in the midwest is less than pleasant in January and February.



peace


----------

